# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  اشعلت شمعة .. !!

## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

كيفكم ،، ان شاء الله الجميع بخيرر 

وحشتوووني ووحشني هالقسم بقوووه والله 

وواعذرواا تقصيرري .. 

لقيييت لي اشوويه فرصه وحبيت اشارككم بهالصوره

 واتشاركوني بأرآئكم 




هذي الشمعه ..
صورتها لما انطفت علينا الكهربااا في ليلة من ليالي هالصيف الحااار 
>> وحتى بالجرايد نشروناا  خخخخ


موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لقطه جميله 
تسلم الانامل غناتوو 
دمتي ودامت عدستك المميزه 
ارق التحايا..

*

----------


## نبراس،،،

جميييل جدا 
لقطه رائعه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بصراحه لقطة رهيبة وحاره شوي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
صورة جميلة 
يعطيك العافية 
ما ننحرم جديد كاميراتك 
سلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح الورد غناتي*
*لقطه رهيييبهـ*
*صوره تحمل كل النور معها لدى الظلآم*

*عواميه؛؛*
*تسسلم يمنااكِ ع الابدآآع*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عآافيه*
*ماننحرم منكِ ومن عدستكِ الذواقه*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## ليلاس

*روووووووعهـ ..*

*تسلمين يــــــ الغآلية ..*

*ع التصوير الجميل ..*

*يعطيك العآـآفية ..}*

----------

